# Nature's Reflection (UKAPS/Tropica)



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Here's some shots from a display tank that Dan Crawford and I set up in Denmark earlier this year for the Interzoo 2010, Germany, as part of Tropica's exhibition -


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

what are the stats on that tank george?


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Wonderful. Very beautiful, easy to maintain long term tank. 

What are you using for substrate?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice indeed... Just curious, how do you setup the display tank during exhibits? Like, is there a week or two early ingress for the setup (tank, plants, scape etc.) before exhibit opening?


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Sweet look on the light fixture. What brand is it? Never seen anything like it in the US.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Beautiful setup.
What are the plants in the front corners of the tank?


----------



## J.W. (May 19, 2010)

Great looking tank, George.

I hope you had a chance to talk to Ole and Claus during your stay. Great guys, and very knowledgeable.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

That tank is absolutely awesome.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all.

The tank was planted by me and Dan at Tropica in Denmark 3 months before the show. Tropica maintained it over the 3 months and transported it to the show in Germany. So me and Dan did the easy bit!

The tank is acrylic - 120x45Hx60cm, about 300 litres.

4 x HO 54w T5 Arcadia OT2 luminaire.

Substrate is plain silica sand.

Eheim 2026 filter with CO2 injected into inlet.

Fertilisers are Tropica Plant Nutrition and Nutrition+.

Plants in corners are Staurogyne repens.


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful tank, is that weeping moss on the driftwood?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, thanks.


----------

